# I can't sleep :(



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi every birdie it's Noah here 

I'm having trouble sleeping and I don't know why......but I'm soooooooooooooo sleepy 

It's been over a week since I had a full night sleep and my mom even made me some chamomile tea but it was no use 
I go to bed at the same time every night and I get up at the same time every morning but lately I just can't sleep through the night and I don't like being awake by myself in the dark. My mom tells me every morning that she hears me during the night and she always asks me if I'm okay and what's keeping me up but I just don't know :dunno:

I know she's worried about me and that she's been talking to the vets again (I'm soooo scared of them though :sad: ) - today they told her the change in weather might have an effect (despite the fact that I live indoors). I was sooooooooo sleepy this morning my mom told me I could go and have a little sleep on my perch when she went to work because my eyes were all tired (on the other days she told me I should try and stay awake so that I could sleep during the night - she caught me having a nap in my cubby hole the other day after I flew around the house especially to find a dark corner ). 

I hope I sleep properly tonight because I get bored and lonely being awake by myself (even though I know my mom wakes up with me but she's not aloud to come and talk to me in case it encourages me to stay awake (those vets ). 

Night night birdies :sleeping::sleep1: (if I cant sleep will you stay awake with me?  )


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Good night Noah...Indigo here my mum can't sleep either as my Mums mother Joan is in hospital she comes home tomorrow... All is good with her... I think I'll have to whistle a song to my mum so she goes to sleep... Wish my mum would turn the light out she is keeping me up late to then I'll be cranky in the morning then I can boss my mum around for having the light on late.... Hee Hee!!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Noah,

We are all sad to hear you haven't been able to sleep through the night lately. :hug:
It's no fun to be all tired and sleepy during the day when you want to be bright and have fun! 
Being awake at night does make you bored and lonely. 

We'll ask the sand-man to be sure to visit you and help you sleep better. :hug: :hug:

Lots of love from
*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Hope you can sleep soon noah . blessings


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry Noah is having problems with his sleep. 
Did something change in his room (new furniture or something) that might have made him anxious or scared to let his guard down and sleep for the night?
Was there a recent night fright episode?

I hope your boy will very soon start to have good and fully restful nights.
When closely interacting with our pets, sometimes we have to mask our own worries about them in hopes of transmitting a more positive vibe and to decrease tension which in turn will be helpful to them.


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm sorry Noah is having trouble sleeping. Can you try to get him to actively play before bedtime to wear him out?


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

So sorry you can't sleep Noah. That must be horrible for you. Scary in the night feeling lonely on your own and bad in the day being tired when you want to be up and doing god stuff. I hope you can sleep soon because your Mum is worried about you. Try your best. have you tried counting ***** cats? No idea if that might work, but thought might as well throw it in to be considered.
Oh crikey...big brother has asterisked my puss word!! Hilarious .


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

aluz said:


> I'm sorry Noah is having problems with his sleep.
> Did something change in his room (new furniture or something) that might have made him anxious or scared to let his guard down and sleep for the night?
> Was there a recent night fright episode?
> 
> ...


He moved bedrooms a couple of months back and it's been going fine so I don't think it's that. Plus he's used to being in different environments as he comes with us when we stay over at lukes parents place or he goes into boarding if we're away. I've never known him to have night frights so nothing has happened there either.

Perhaps the blood test 2 weeks ago might have upset him as he is really terrified of the vets and health checks but then again he's had plenty of health checks and always returned to normal.



deriksen said:


> I'm sorry Noah is having trouble sleeping. Can you try to get him to actively play before bedtime to wear him out?


Yes I've been doing that too (it doesn't take much to make him hyper lol! )


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Niamh, I'm so sorry the little boy has such a bad case of birdy insomnia! I wonder what it could be? You say he doesn't seem ill in any way otherwise? Please keep us posted on this! Crossing fingers he stops working graveyard shift and gets on days again !


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Noah you haven't been eating anything you shouldn't have you?
Can you hear anything outside that is perhaps disturbing you?
I know the Mummy fox is outside at our house at this time of the year and sometimes she makes a horrible sound that scares everybody.
I hope you get some sleep soon Noah as you will be making your lovely Mummy worried, if she is like my Mum she hears everything.:yawn::blink:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I hope you sleep better soon,Noah!:hug:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Noah, darling, I hope you're able to continue getting enough sleep! :fingerx: 

Count some soft, juicy raspberries and I'm sure you'll sink into some lovely dreams :hug:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm delighted to report that Noah had a full nights sleep last night  
He's currently tucked up on his perch for the night and I'm hoping he gets another good nights sleep and is back on track.


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

So very pleased to hear that. Happy slumbers to Noah!

I was feeling bad that my suggestion to try counting p**** cats oops::scare:) wasn't the best idea ever. Might well have make him hyper-scared & insomniac... Starling's suggestion of juicy raspberries sounds a MUCH better one :laughing::laughing:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Great news! It's a relief to hear that Noah is back on track, and nothing seems to be wrong . I wonder what it was? Anyway, I hope it doesn't happen again!


----------

